
Steve Jobs vs. Knuth - chupa-chups
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Close_Encounters_of_the_Steve_Kind.txt
======
weeznerps
This really is just folklore, see this recent thread and Knuth himself on this
story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18698651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18698651)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmbGs290qeM&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmbGs290qeM&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
chupa-chups
This may very well be, i cannot verify it :) Nevertheless is the thought of
Steven Jobs having read all of Knuths books quite entertaining.

------
strikelaserclaw
Isn't Knuth an observant christian? He doesn't strike me as the kind of
character to use those words.

~~~
FullyFunctional
Yeah this is obviously a fabrication. I've had the fortune of meeting Dr Knuth
on multiple occasions (at CHM) and the behavior described is 100% out of
character.

